# postcode hamm



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Hi just wonder if any1 had the postcode for the hamm show or the address to put in2 the sat nav cheers: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

man, why dont you leave it to the last minute? oh you did :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

lol i txt nige last time when i was already in germany to ask him for the post code so your not doing too badly


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> lol i txt nige last time when i was already in germany to ask him for the post code so your not doing too badly


yeah and look what time you got there lol


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

It'll be on the website - ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home
Graham.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

cheers


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah and look what time you got there lol


true but i was bound to be late when i took a detour to amsterdam on the way


----------

